

Google Glass Mirror API Emulator - jfoster
https://github.com/Scarygami/mirror-api

======
treelovinhippie
Is there any way someone in the developer program can confirm how accurate
this emulator is?

~~~
jfoster
You can partially evaluate it for yourself from the recently released SXSW
video: [http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57578072-93/google-
releases...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57578072-93/google-releases-
full-google-glass-explainer-video/)

